# Saying Goodbye to Joshua



## Curt (Jan 16, 2011)

This morning I will preach the final installment in a series on Joshua. "Parting is such sweet sorrow." He warned Israel to stand firm and to follow their God. May we learn this lesson.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 16, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## kodos (Jan 16, 2011)

Amen! The ending to Joshua is one of my favorite parts of the OT.


----------



## dudley (Jan 16, 2011)

Amen my brother!


----------



## Skyler (Jan 16, 2011)

For a moment I thought Joshua was leaving.


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2011)

Skyler said:


> For a moment I thought Joshua was leaving



Μει γενοιτω


----------



## Skyler (Jan 16, 2011)

Curt said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > For a moment I thought Joshua was leaving
> ...


 
What you said. =)


----------



## Jack K (Jan 16, 2011)

Skyler said:


> For a moment I thought Joshua was leaving.


 
Ditto. I guess that's one way to get me to read a thread.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 16, 2011)

Add me to the list. This board wouldn't be the same without him.


----------

